# F-350 Crew Cab for plowing???????



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I own a 2002 F-350 Crew Cab 4x4 PSD 8' bed. I bought the truck with the intent to plow snow and to use as a back-up salter. This particular truck gives me a "swiss army knife" truck - it meets all of my versatility needs. Back up plow truck, salter, sidewalk truck, bobcat tower, etc..
I realize it is a long truck, but for the past years I've used standard cab diesel plow trucks with 8.5 plow in front and Daniels 8' pull plow in back - but no salter, they have been outstanding plow trucks - I can do any plow site with this truck combination. I've learned about snowman back plows that will accept a Western pro-flow 1 with their pull plow................. what do you think?

I wonder if the snowman pull plow will work with a 8' - "V" box salter?

Any one out there plowing with a full size Crew Cab pick up?

There goes the Ford warranty??????????/

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Chicago, you might be interested to know that the same front axle on your truck is used on the F-550, albeit with larger brakes, wheels & tires, plus lower gears. The casting numbers on the other parts are identical!


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks Pelican for the info!

I'm still amazed by the type of work this truck can accomplish......Ford F-350 - Diesel....MY TRUCK OF CHOICE!

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Plowing with a crew cab...*

Plowing with a crew cab is no harder than with a regular cab, except in tight narrow areas. You need to get use to a longer turn radius as well. 

http://community.webshots.com/album/49947875czjckL


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Tillerman, I see you made it! Welcome to Plowsite! 

There's another thread in this section about crew cabs you can probably add insight to.


----------

